# Reserve Positions



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Good evening everyone, I'm new to this. I recently just became a court officer, graduated the academy at the end of February. Was recently looking into applying to a police department as a reserve, but was wondering on what route to take. I don't know if there are departments that hire first and pay for your academy or to just save up the 1600$ and get a sponsor to one of the academies. Any suggestions and guidance would be great! I'm 25 years young, energetic and have the motivation to get in on a department as soon as possible!


----------



## Kooz (Jun 29, 2015)

Find a sponsor. Having the training will open up those doors.


----------



## CO4Sho (Mar 18, 2012)

I would not expect anyone to pay for your academy. I have heard of some civil service reserves who did not have to pay. Do your homework, look online, make phonecalls. They pop up from time to time, some even have tests like Somerset, Swansea, etc.


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hmmm. Gonna have to do some more research then. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Do not use "young, energetic, and motivated," in your cover letter, when applying for a reserve job. They equate to, inexperienced, a whacker and scan master, that will stop everything that moves.

Please do a search, someone else just posted regarding the reserve academy. If your a Court Officer, feel free to ask the officers from the various agencies that you interact with on a daily basis about the reserve academy and if they have part time positions. That would be your best bet as the court officer world, seems to open the door to back door reserve/special officer jobs that work details.


----------



## Kooz (Jun 29, 2015)

Police Exam Solutions Entrance Exams
90$ but they would put you through R/I.


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Kooz said:


> Police Exam Solutions Entrance Exams
> 90$ but they would put you through R/I.


Hmm just might have to try this out. What are the chances of getting in you think?


----------



## Kooz (Jun 29, 2015)

JR90 said:


> Hmm just might have to try this out. What are the chances of getting in you think?


Take a stab at it. You never know. If you live nearby I would take the test. Take every test you can but don't break the checking account with 100$ tests. A lot of small application fees. Worcester County Sheriff is hiring for a march academy.


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Kooz said:


> Take a stab at it. You never know. If you live nearby I would take the test. Take every test you can but don't break the checking account with 100$ tests. A lot of small application fees. Worcester County Sheriff is hiring for a march academy.


Lol this is true. Eh might as well take it. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Kooz (Jun 29, 2015)

JR90 said:


> Lol this is true. Eh might as well take it. Thanks for the input!


WCSD deputy experience would be nice .....but why would you leave the courts.... That's cake


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

Kooz said:


> WCSD deputy experience would be nice .....but why would you leave the courts.... That's cake


Not leaving the courts. Just want to make extra money. That's why I was looking into reserve police jobs for details


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

The court is tough. No O/T just comp time and you're working Monday through Friday. You have to give up your weekends and holidays if you're going to make extra cash on the side.

Talk to one guy in town says he's leaving after 20 years and going back to cleaning rugs says there's more money in it


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

pahapoika said:


> The court is tough. No O/T just comp time and you're working Monday through Friday. You have to give up your weekends and holidays if you're going to make extra cash on the side.
> 
> Talk to one guy in town says he's leaving after 20 years and going back to cleaning rugs says there's more money in it


Security 
Exactly.. I like the comp time somewhat cause it's always there, but I'd much rather get over time pay instead... which is why I wanna get in a police dept as a reserve to do something on the side to make some extra cash ya know.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I hear ya.

Couple guys from Northampton Court were part-time cops.

I'm sure the small towns like the court officers.

Must be interesting arresting a guy on friday and taking them upstairs to see the judge on monday


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

pahapoika said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> Couple guys from Northampton Court were part-time cops.
> 
> ...


Haha this is true! !


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

woodyd said:


> Isn't it a violation of the fair labor standards act to require employees to take comp time instead of OT? My understanding was that comp time could be OFFERED to govt employees (private sector can't even offer comp time), but that if the employee wanted OT, they needed to be paid.
> Of course the above doesn't apply for salaried managers, but a Court Officer wouldn't seem to be a mangement position. Chief CO or Asst Chief would be, but not an Officer of Sgt.


They might sign an agreement or letter of understanding at time of hire. I know I signed something about comp/OT at my last department but I don't remember specifics.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Not sure what the deal is with the court officers.

Like Goose said they might have "bargained" for that. 

With all the politics on that job i figured they did whatever they wanted to


----------

